# Balloon Molly and Dalmation Molly-can they breed?



## SmoothSailor (Mar 15, 2010)

I have a 65 gal fish tank. A few months ago I took in a dalmation molly. A lady was moving to England and could not take her fish. I already had balloon mollys in the tank. Well my boy balloon mollys (one is solid black) feel in love with the extra large dalmation molly. They make love on a regular basis. 
Now...last night when I came home I noticed I had new babies and the dalmation molly was not as fat as she used to be. These babies are mollys, I just don't know if they came from her, or another one of my balloon mollys.
Is it possible for a balloon molly and a dalmation molly to breed? Will the babies be sterile? So far I see 4 babies. They look like they are grey, white and black. Extremely cute!! I am very excited to see what they look like. Can you imagine an extra large balloon molly?!?! 
I love balloon mollys. I can actual catch mine by hand.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't see a reason they couldn't breed together. I have a 55g almost all Molly breeding tank with Sailfins and regular Mollys. I've never tried Balloons though. I hand feed mine all the time. They are excellent fish...


----------



## Chris- (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes, i have accidentally bred them  I believe balloons are just an abnormality that have been bred out for the aquarium trade.


----------



## fish-n-pups (Feb 20, 2010)

I love B molly too! So much personality. I've seen quit a few cross breeds, It'll happen.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Most Mollies you see in the stores are already hybrids of several different wild species. 
Yes, the distorted bodied 'Balloon' Mollies will be able to breed with most of the other Mollies, including Dalmations. I do not know if it will produce a larger fish, though. The Balloons are already compromised, and may not be able to grow any bigger. Their distorted spine and compressed internal organs are already pretty stressful.


----------



## SmoothSailor (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, My big Dalmatian molly is most definitely the mom of all my new babies. I must admit they are cute. I am excited to see what they look like when they are older. I will make an attempt to get a picture and post for everyone.


----------



## SmoothSailor (Mar 15, 2010)

*Pictures of MOM, DAD, and Babies*

[/attach]


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

Chris- said:


> Yes, i have accidentally bred them  I believe balloons are just an abnormality that have been bred out for the aquarium trade.


selective breed with deformations. its still a molly and it will still breed with each other if its a male and female.


----------

